# BBD Uvalde County



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

This deer came off one of the leases I take care of. Low fence native deer. Not the greatest pic but he's gonna send me more. Killed him Saturday.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

On the hoof


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats to him, awesome deer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

**** Shane, that's a hoss!

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang boy where you been hiding??

Awesome buck Shane


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Shut the front door!!!! Nice Buck!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Walker I've been in the brush chasing down and whacking critters at the Recordbuck It's been crazy. 

Any guesses on score?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've got no idea what that beast scores but thats a hell of a buck for sure. Thanks for posting the photos. Baker


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'll go 218'' WAG


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow. Nice deer.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Real nice buck


----------



## lawman1017 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very, Very nice.. I hunt in Uvadle County as well, are you north or south of 90?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

South of 90. Green score was 208 5/8.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

One day!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

That's a great buck, a wall hanger for sure. Good to see your still around Shane.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

What a stud!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy Moly...that is a toad!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Still here Alex! Ain't gone anywhere Lol. 

Thanks for all the comps folks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea but you ain't here much brother...you busy or something? 

TH


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

One of these days. Wow


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW!! That is a really nice deer you git there!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics with us!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TH some of have to work ya know.


----------

